# AZ Unit 9 Buck



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

good looking animal...


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Thats a dandy buck right there.


----------



## bigdaddyx4 (Jan 11, 2008)

I agree, that is a good looking buck. When was the picture taken?


----------



## rutting (Jul 11, 2008)

Holly cow nice deer!!


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

it was taken a few weeks ago...


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm guessing on the south rim, Hwy 64, around Desert View????????

Am I Close?


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

yeah it was on the northern quarter of the unit


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

I thought so, Unit 9 is pretty tough hunt for deer unless you catch one on the south 
side of the National park boundary. I would love to have that archery elk tag there.


----------

